
Update about GitLab Pages / GitLab Pages IP Changes - sbuttgereit
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/08/28/gitlab-pages-update/
======
sbuttgereit
Looks like GitLab accelerated their GitLab pages IP Address cutoff; this is
part of the Azure/GCP transition.

I received an email indicating that this was not an intentional acceleration
(from the email):

"During a resource cleanup the public IP for Azure pages was inadvertently
deleted. This will affect all users of custom domains for pages who have not
yet updated their A record to point to the new GCP load balancer."

